# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si mund të fshi llogarinë time në forum?

## Dito

Lexova me kujdes te gjithe rregulloren e ketij Forumi dhe nuk gjeta askund mundesine se si mund te eleminoj  Account-in personal. Por nuk gjeta as te kunderten e kesaj qe kerkoj, dmth asgje definitive mbi kete ceshtje.
Problemi eshte i qarte dhe do nje shqyrtim te thjeshte, se perse user-it nuk lejohet ne asnje lloj forme te eleminoje te dhenat e tij dhe kontributin e tij ne forum.

Po parashtroj disa nga mundesite qe nuk lejojne nje fshirje te  Account-it nga ana e Adminit te forumit per te eleminuar debatimin pa bereqet nga cdokush.

Arsyetimi  se do i prishet renditja e temave apo diskutimeve ne to, nuk mund te qendroje per vete faktin sepse Tema e hapur nga user-i qe kerkon te fshije  Account-in mund te shpetohet duke i dhene nje autoresi te panjohur dhe problemi mbaron aty.
Vertet nje user hyn me deshiren e tij ne forum, por kjo nuk i heq atij te drejten e autoresise se doreshkrimeve te postuara ne forum dhe njekohesisht te drejten per ti eleminuar ato pasi nuk ja dhuroi ato askujt qe t'i perdore sepse keshtu i intereson poseduesit te forumit.
Dhe faqet me te fuqishme te botes te lejone te fshish  Account-in tend, ketu i referohem Facebook, Hotmail, Google, Yahoo, etj...

Duke shpresuar ne mirekuptim shpresoj ne nje pergjigje te sinqerte dhe sqaruese.



*Dito.*

----------


## Darius

Llogaria nuk mund te fshihet sepse kjo do ndikonte direkt ne strukturen e temave ku ke dhene pergjigje e bere komente e sidomos ne temat qe ke hapur. Pra eshte dicka qe nuk behet. Mund te bllokohet llogaria jote Dito me nje perjashtim me marrveshje, pra me deshiren tende por te fshish nje llogari eshte dicka qe nuk praktikohet ne forum. Teknikisht e kane te mundur ta bejne vetem admin por tu pergjigja une si smod pasi e njoh mire kete praktike nga e kaluara. Cdo antar qe ka bere nje kerkese te ngjashme ka marre te njejten pergjigje. Nese deshiron te mos jesh me aktiv ne forum, emri jot mund te vendoset ne perjashtim te perhershem me kopromisin Kerkese nga Antari.

----------


## Dito

Darius, pershendetje

Darius pergjigja eshte disi gjysmake, dhe ketu nuk po diskutoj llogarine time pasi problemi qe ngrita eshte per perdoruesit ne pergjithesi dhe jo per Dito-n. Me te drejte ti thua qe do te ndikoje ne strukturen e forumit, por a ka nje zgjidhje? Une besoj se ka, a nuk eshte e mundur qe llogaria e anetarit qe do te largohet te behet e panjohur apo e tipit Ghost? A nuk egziston mundesia qe temat e hapura nga anetari dhe ku pjesmarrja eshte vetem e tij apo me pak komente te fshihen?
Mundesite jane te medha per te mbetur te kenaqur te gjithe, mjafton qe te egzistoje deshira per te gjetur zgjidhjen. 
Darius po te bej nje pyetje personale dhe dua nje pergjigje te sakte pa aludime apo ekuivok-e: Kontributi i cdo anetari ne forume eshte prone e forumit apo e anetarit, dhe nese anetari ka ndonje te drejte mbi shkrimet e tij apo i humbet kjo e drejte sapo postoi.
Me thuaj Darius si ka mundesi qe forumet me te fuqishme te botes te lejojne ta besh fshirjen e llogarise tende ndersa nje forum i vogel i krahasuar me ta, nuk t'a lejon dicka te tille por dhe nuk te jep nje arsye te sakte pse nuk e lejon.
Darius, me thuaj me c'te drejte ja mbani llogarine nje anetari kunder vullnetit te tij te plote.
Darius meqe more inisiativen te me japesh nje pergjigje une po te kerkoj edhe shpjegime mbi pyetjet qe bej.
Darius problemi qe une ngrej besoj se eshte i drejte, dhe ti kete e di fare mire. Nuk prishet struktura e forumit se u hoqen disa postime sepse forumi nuk ka 5 anetare dhe gjithcka rretullohet prenda ketyre te 5-ve, plus qe me muajt qe kalojne cdo boshllek i mbetet arkivave dhe nuk ndjehet aspak.
Darius ciaoo





*Dito.*

----------


## MUAHHH

Nese username jot do te fshihej do te dukej keshtu:\



Pra ti si perdorues nuk do te egzistoje por te gjitha postimet e temat do te ngeleshin ne forum. Dmth eshte njesoj si te perjashtoheshe pergjithmone.

Gjithashtu nese i jepet e drejta per te fshire llogarine e tij anetarit, atehere cdo te ndodhte nese do ti vidhnin passin?

Forumi i mesiperm ka pasur 160 mije anetare dhe ky opsion nuk ka qene dhe se fundmi ka bere fshirjen e te gjithe atyre qe kane qene jo aktive ne 2 vitet e fundit dhe ky ishte rezultati.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

vBulletin nuk e ka opsionin që një anëtar/e mund të fshijë llogarinë e tij/saj nëse do.

----------


## INFINITY©

Dito, 

Me fal qe po nderhyj ketu edhe pse e di qe do fshihet si postim se i takon dikujt tjeter te shkruaj, por thjesht doja te theksoja faktin se kur e hape kete account ketu, ti dhe ne te tjeret bashke, ishte shume e qarte qe ti e bere me deshire te plote dhe e dije se cfare po beje. Na pelqen ne apo jo, edhe pse cdo postim eshte "prona" jote, eshte po ashtu "prone" e ketij forumi ku ti ke pranuar ta shkruash. Eshte pak absurde mendoj une qe te vij Brari apo Llapi neser, me mbi 11,000 postime dhe te thone se duan qe t'u fshihen postimet (edhe pse do ishte mire qe te behej ajo gje  :perqeshje: ). Postimet ketu nuk jane me detyrim.

----------


## MUAHHH

Jo vetëm kaq, por duke fshirë postimet e tua padashje i hyn në hak edhe tjetrit që nuk do ti fshijë. Psh nëse fshin këtë temë ti, fshin dhe postimet e mia dhe të të tjerëve që nuk duan ti fshijnë.

Tema për mua quhet e konsumuar dhe këtu është mirë të mbyllet. Meqë nuk kam aftësi për ta mbyllur, ftoj dikë me aftësi të kufizuara ti përdori për ta mbyllur.

----------


## Bamba

Po kerkoni te drejtat tuaja e? hahahahahaha

----------


## Albo

Arsyeja perse llogarite nuk fshihen nga forumi eshte sepse prishet mbarevajtja e forumit: nese fshihet nje llogari nga forumi, fshihen edhe temat e hapura nga ai person, fshihen edhe postimet e replikat e bera nga ai anetar ne tema, fshihen edhe reputacionet, etj si keto qe ndikojne jo vetem llogarine e anetarit, ndikojen mbarevajtjen e gjithe forumit. Ne tema nuk shkruajne vetem nje anetar, shkruajne shume anetare, dhe nuk eshte e drejte qe postimet e tyre te fshihen nga forumi se bashku me temen, vetem e vetem se anetari qe hapi temen fshiu llogarine e tij.

Nje keqkuptim qe shume anetare kane ka te beje me mendimin e gabuar se "eshte e drejta ime te fshi te gjitha postimet nga forumi apo te fshi llogarine time ne forum". Forumi Shqiptar nuk eshte nje sipermarrje individuale, nuk eshte nje blog apo nje profil si ai facebook ku ju hidhni cfare te doni, forumi eshte forum, eshte vendtakim i shume anetareve per te diskutuar. Cdo anetar eshte i lire dhe pergjegjes ne te njejten kohe per te mendimin personal qe shpreh neper tema, por nuk ka te drejten e pronesise mbi temat qe hap apo mendimet qe shpreh. Ne fakt, askush nuk ka te drejten e pronesise mbi ato tema e mendime, kjo eshte "prone e perbashket" e hapur per kedo qe kerkon te lexoje apo frekuentoje. Ky keqkuptim ben qe shume anetare u referohen temave te vecanta si "tema ime" por ne fakt tema eshte e gjithe komunitetit, e gjithe anetareve te forumit, pasi te gjithe jane te lire te lexojne apo shkruajne ne to. Perjashtim bejne vetem disa forume te vecanta si ato fetare qe duhet te jesh besimtar i atij besimi qe te marresh pjese ne te, apo forumet e artit e letersise ku tema te vecanta u dedikohen artisteve te vecante.

Kushdo qe zgjedh te anetaresohet ne forum, zgjedh te behet pjesetar i ketij komuniteti. Regjistrimi eshte i lire, askush nuk te regjistron me force. Pjesmarrja eshte e lire, askush nuk te detyron te vizitosh forumin apo te shprehesh mendimet tuaja ne te. Nese per nje arsye apo tjeter nuk te pelqen te marresh pjese ne forumin shqiptar mund te:

a. mos e vizitosh fare ate.
b. te nisesh nje email tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com ku ben kerkese qe llogaria juaj te perjashtohet ne menyre permanente nga forumi pasi nuk deshiron ta frekuentosh me.
c. te zgjedhesh te vizitosh forumin por te mos shkruash ne te.
d. te zgjedhesh te ndryshosh emrin e llogarise suaj ne forum duke nisuer nje kerkese po me email tek webmaster@forumishqiptar.com.

Gjate viteve kemi bere vetem dy perjashtime ne lidhje me fshirjen e llogarive:

1. Llogarite qe sapo jane regjistruar gabimisht jane fshire me kerkese te anetareve. Kete e kemi bere pasi keta anetare nuk kane patur asnje teme te hapur apo postim ne forum.

2. Shkrirjen e llogarive te dubluara ne nje. Ata anetare qe kane regjistruar me shume llogari ne forum, ua kemi shkrire llogarite ne nje. Llogarite e dubluara jane fshire por temat e postimet nuk jane fshire, ato kane ndryshuar autorisi nga llogaria e dubluar ne llogarine e re.

*Po forumet e tjera perse e lejojne nje gje te tille?*

Pak rendesi ka se cfare bejne forumet e tjera, forumi qe ne perdorim nuk e lejon teknikisht fshirjen e llogarive nga anetaret. Por edhe sikur ta lejonte teknikisht, kjo nuk eshte dicka e deshirueshme nga ana e stafit apo anetareve per arsyet qe dhashe me lart. Nje nga vlerat e forumit qe shume anetare po e shfrytezojne perdite me kerkimet e tyre eshte vlera e informacionit te dokumentuar ne forum ne vite. Ky informacion nuk duhet fshire por duhet pasuruar dhe kjo eshte dicka prej se ciles te gjithe ne perfitojme, kjo eshte ne vetvete edhe misioni i forumit.

Albo

----------


## Dito

A nuk eshte e mundur qe llogaria e anetarit qe do te largohet te behet e panjohur apo e tipit Ghost? dhe me pas te behet edhe perjashtimi i tij permanent me mirekuptim te plote midis te dyja paleve.

Kjo nuk mund te quhet nje alternative?


*Dito.*

----------


## Albo

> A nuk eshte e mundur qe llogaria e anetarit qe do te largohet te behet e panjohur apo e tipit Ghost? dhe me pas te behet edhe perjashtimi i tij permanent me mirekuptim te plote midis te dyja paleve.
> 
> Kjo nuk mund te quhet nje alternative?


Teknikisht nuk eshte e mundur. Nese nje administrator fshi nje llogari, fshihen nga forumi te gjitha temat, te gjitha postimet, te gjitha reputacionet, te gjitha votat, qe ai anetar ka dhene ne forum.

Dhe sic e thashe edhe me lart, edhe sikur te ishte teknikisht e mundshme, ne nuk do ta aplikonim pasi prish mbarevajtjen e forumit. 

Albo

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po mire, nuk mund t'i vihet anetarit qe do te largohet nje emer asnjanes (guest... ), pa luajtur temat e postimet e duke i hequr passwordin ne menyre qe edhe se ai/ajo e di qe jane temat e veta, te mos kete me mundesi te shkruaje me ate llogari (nqs e quajme keshtu), perderisa ka deshire te largohet?!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Por edhe sikur ta lejonte teknikisht, kjo nuk eshte dicka e deshirueshme nga ana e stafit


Cilën pjesë nuk kupton këtu?

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

respekte deri te te gjith moderatoret.

une si anetar i regjistruar i ketij forumi kerkoj nga administratoret e ketij forumi dhe moderatoret qe te ma mundesojne qe te mbyllet llogarija ime ne forumin shqiptar. falemnderoj per mirekuptimin gjak kesaj kohe qe mund te kishim harur ne kunderthenie. respekte per te gjith anetaret dhe kontrikuesit e ketij forumi. tung

----------


## Albo

Bekim, pergjigjen e gjen ne postimet e mia me lart.

Albo

----------


## oliinter

Une si anetar i forumit shqiptar kerkoj te largohem pergjithmone nga forumi shqiptar si dhe llogaria ime te mbyllet pergjithmone!

----------


## Darius

oliinter nese nuk deshiron te futesh me ne forum, atehere dergo nje kerkese tek administratori qe te vihet emri ne perjashtim permanent. Mbyllje llogarie ne forme tjeter nuk ka. Shpjegimet pse i ke me siper ne kete teme.

----------


## AlbaneZ

He se do vije prap o Darius,sa te dali dhe njehere tjeter Interi kampion edhe pse kjo mund te ndodhe pas 44 vitesh  :perqeshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

Nuk mund te fshihet pasi humb p.sh. kuptimi i nje teme. 

Une p.sh. kam bere nje postim, Scion, Albo, Nuh Musa apo te tjere me kane cituar, nese me fshihet mua llogaria ime atehere postimete  tyre nuk kane kurrfare kuptimi. Apo kur ke hapur teme ne te cilen kane shkruar p.sh. 1000 forumiste, si mund te ekzistoje ajo teme kur nuk dihet kush e ka hapur.

Askush nuk te detyron te hysh ne forum, le burre mos hin hiq, askush nuk do te kete kohe te lexoje postimet e tua pas ca viteve. Tung

----------

